# Bikehut 16 function computer [Free to good home]



## PaulSecteur (4 Mar 2011)

Hi,

With my new second hand edge 705 I will soon have a bikehut 16 funtion computer up for grabs. Its like this one, I won it on ebay for about £15.

http://www.halfords....tegoryId_165741

It will come with the user guide and fitting instrutions, rubber O rings for fitting (You will need your own tie wraps if you want to use them)

Ideally I would like this to go to someone that might not have the spare cash, or a youngster cycling on a budget rather than someone that could afford to ebay one for themself. I am offering it for free (in exchange for good karma!), with the deal being that if you sell it later you pass on the karma by putting a few kwid into a charity tin for a worthy cause.


I have just taken this off my bike, the rubber O rings have perished quite a bit in a short space of time. I would recommend using cable ties for reliablility. I can include a few white ones.


----------



## iZaP (4 Mar 2011)

If you lived in London...I'd cycle to you to get it


----------



## PaulSecteur (4 Mar 2011)

Going to chilliUK (Bill)


----------



## kevcampbell (14 Mar 2011)

very kind, shame i missed out, could have done with something like this


----------

